# Screen broke :'(



## zakky12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone know what to do when the glass breaks? The lcd is fine, just the glass is broken and won't sense touches..help?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a cracked screen on my galaxy but touch still works I think it can be replaced but not sure so if you find out private me and I will do the same

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Asus can repair it but it will cost you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## zakky12 (Oct 17, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Asus can repair it but it will cost you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Do you know how much?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

If memory serves it was at least 120 bucks, I could be way off so best bet is to check with them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

$160, waiting for it to come back. Should be next week.

$85 for the LCD (that's how they labeled it) 
$65 labor
$10 UPS Ground shipping

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

For $160 you might as well just buy another one, damn..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

erockk13 said:


> For $160 you might as well just buy another one, damn..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ya, my wife just broke her Nex7, and I'm just getting a new one. might even be able to get the difference out of the busted one on eBay...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

